# Auto feed screw guns vs. pneumatic screw nailers



## sk8park (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi folks, in the business I am in I really need to find the most efficient way to screw a ton of plywood underlayment down. I have been thinking of going with either pneumatic screw nailers or auto feed screw guns to replace our screw guns and am looking for opinions on what the best way to go would be.

The most important thing is that skate ramps get shaken a lot so strength is key, but also compatibility with exterior screws. Also with the sheer amount of screws we use the price of the fasteners with either system is important.

Any opinions or tips on this would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

sk8park said:


> Hi folks, in the business I am in I really need to find the most efficient way to screw a ton of plywood underlayment down. I have been thinking of going with either pneumatic screw nailers or auto feed screw guns to replace our screw guns and am looking for opinions on what the best way to go would be.
> 
> The most important thing is that skate ramps get shaken a lot so strength is key, but also compatibility with exterior screws. Also with the sheer amount of screws we use the price of the fasteners with either system is important.
> 
> Any opinions or tips on this would be hugely appreciated.


Sorry, don't have any suggestions for you my friend. I would like to say that you have definitely found a niche market for yourself. Do you care to explain a little more about what you do, the size and scope, what area, how long you been in business??? Are you an "old" skater keeping yourself in the sport?:thumbup:


----------



## mikegp1 (Jul 28, 2007)

I would personally go with the Senco Durapsin setup. Comes in corded, cordless and stand up models and accept a wide variety of screws. I use it mostly for decks and Sheetrock but they sell interior and exterior grade screws. Most hardware stores sell them and so does the depot and Lowe's. I love it and it will stand up to almost anything.


----------



## 98mustangguy (Sep 6, 2007)

for the auto feed i would also get a long reach gun versus the short standard model will help save your back and knees in the long run


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Having spent a decade or more on a skateboard (I was already sore before getting into the trades) I have to scream... MAKE SURE YOUR SCREWS ARE COUNTER SUNK aka GET A GOOD GUN!!

The 1st time I ever dropped in on a vert ramp I bailed and got sliced by a screw head. Ever nuke a hotdog? Thats what the side of my leg looked like.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Apr 2, 2008)

mikegp1 said:


> I would personally go with the Senco Durapsin setup. Comes in corded, cordless and stand up models and accept a wide variety of screws. I use it mostly for decks and Sheetrock but they sell interior and exterior grade screws. Most hardware stores sell them and so does the depot and Lowe's. I love it and it will stand up to almost anything.


get this screw gun for sure. i own 2 of them and they never let me down. plus the counter sink can be adjusted. and if you dont wanna bend over to screw things off...........they make a 3 footer. best gun out there for under $100.
the corded ones


----------



## sk8park (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I have been researching the Senco and that looks like exactly what I had in mind. The extension is the biggest reason I want to make the switch. We try to stay cordless as much as possible but I couldn't find an extension for the cordless versions, probably just don't have the juice to run them? Also how many screws before you have to switch out?

Joining_heads, no worries about the countersink this is just for the ply underlayment, we mostly use skatelite composite surfacing on top of that and pre-drill and countersink every screw hole for the actual skate surface regardless. We would never leave screws sticking up, for the skating and for our liability alike.

bujaly, yeah I am an "old skater" I started this company about 5 years ago just as a side thing. I put up a website and marketed it very little but it steadily grew to where we are now. We are small as far as skatepark companies go, but pretty big as far as retail ramp sales. The bread and butter of our business is custom residential halfpipes but we are steadily getting more and more skatepark gigs. I actually owned a custom home framing business before going full steam with this. If you want to check out the site it is: oops can't post it until 15 posts

Thanks for the help guys, I thank you, and even more so the guys that screw off the underlayment will thank you.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

sk8park said:


> If you want to check out the site it is: oops can't post it until 15 posts


Hey bro, just don't put the "www" in front of it and put a space in front of the ".com" part.. I'm interested to see your site and work... Welcome to the site "Old Sk8ter"!!! LOL :clap:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats an awesome business man, ive always wanted to do that but there just isn't the market for it here in Montana. I ride BMX and own a 1400 sq ft warehouse that I have jam packed with ramps. If your ever looking for experienced ramp builders to work with , Im your guy!! I build lots of ramps for friends and such, but have never gotten paid for it, that would be so sweet. Where are you located?


----------



## Burkk (Apr 8, 2008)

*screw gun*

Seems like an interesting project....Go for the auto feed screw gun. They provide more holding power, but are generally more expensive. For the application i think holding power is most important. Senco, QuikDrive, and Hitachi all make stand up screw systems.


----------

